# Annozero



## TimLA

Ciao a tutti,
Vi riporto un altra domanda banale.

Ogni tanto guardo "Annozero" su RAI International, il programma di politica ed opinione.

Conosco perfettamente le parole "anno" e "zero", ma non ho una palida idea cosa significano insieme.

Quando vedete la parola "Annozero" di che cosa pensate?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Tweetytwouble

Non è una parola che si usa correntemente in italiano; per quanto ne so, è solo il titolo del programma!


----------



## effeundici

Io penso all'anno di avvio di una nuova era; l'anno zero per l'appunto.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao,Tim! Da Wiki:
La locuzione *anno zero* è usata spesso in cronologia per indicare l'inizio di un'era, anche se il più delle volte non è previsto esplicitamente un anno indicato dal numero zero. È usata inoltre in senso esteso, nel senso di _ricominciare da zero_, per esempio nel titolo del film _Germania anno zero_ di Roberto Rossellini o nel recente programma televisivo Anno Zero di Michele Santoro.


----------



## TimLA

Eccovi! Tutti i miei amici sono arrivati per salvarmi!

Perciò indica qualcosa tipo "iniziamo la discussione/la filosofia/la questione d'oggi" "da zero".

E come sempre, vi ringrazio!


----------



## Necsus

Visto il programma, io tenderei più a pensarlo come 'ripartiamo/ricominciamo da zero dopo aver discusso di/denunciato tutto quello che non va', ma aspetta altri pareri...


----------



## effeundici

Per me è la speranza dell'autore di poter iniziare l'era del dopo Berlusconi


----------



## federicoft

effeundici said:


> Per me è la speranza dell'autore di poter iniziare l'era del dopo Berlusconi



Oppure si può interpretare come l'_anno 0_ cui tale politico avrebbe fatto tornare l'Italia.

In sostanza mi sembra che ognuno ci possa leggere ciò che vuole.


----------



## Einstein

Non so quanto ci dobbiamo sforzare per capire il titolo del programma. Un altro programma di Santoro si chiamava "Moby Dick"... Cosa se ne deve dedurre?


----------



## federicoft

Ad esempio se ne può dedurre un riferimento alla Democrazia Cristiana, oltre che magari alla sua condizione professionale, come quella di un capitano Achab che naviga e lotta contro il nemico. 

Sono d'accordo che si tratta di titoli piuttosto sibillini, ma probabilmente la cosa è voluta e allo stesso modo dubito che non ci sia qualche significato dietro.


----------



## alenaro

Tweetytwouble said:


> Non è una parola che si usa correntemente in italiano; per quanto ne so, è solo il titolo del programma!



Come non si usa correntemente?! 
_AnnoZero_ come parola unica non esiste, credo sia stato scritto come parola unica solo per questione di marketing, dato che nelle URL di internet non si mette mai lo spazio fra le parole.
Ma la locuzione "anno zero" esiste ed è ovviamente a questo che fa riferimento il titolo del programma: _Un nuovo punto di partenza dopo che si è fatto tabula rasa o comunque_ _dopo un episodio di portata più o meno rivoluzionaria._ Io l'ho sempre collegato alla fine dell'editto Bulgaro nei confronti di Santoro e Biagi: credo siano tornati in tv nello stesso anno dopo 2/3 anni di censura.
Eppure mi rendo conto che come spiegazione non funziona molto, difficile credere che sia stato scelto il titolo in base ai problemi di Santoro (che comunque sono problemi più grandi di lui e coinvolgono noi tutti).


----------



## Tweetytwouble

alenaro said:


> Come non si usa correntemente?!
> _AnnoZero_ come parola unica non esiste, credo sia stato scritto come parola unica solo per questione di marketing, dato che nelle URL di internet non si mette mai lo spazio fra le parole.


 
Infatti, mi riferivo esattamente al loro uso come parola intera, dando per scontato che TimLA conoscesse già il significato delle due parole staccate, come d'altro canto ha lui stesso specificato! 



			
				TimLA said:
			
		

> Conosco perfettamente le parole "anno" e "zero", ma non ho una palida idea cosa significano insieme.


----------



## Azazel81

Ricordiamoci anche che "anno zero" è anche l'anno nel quale si presume sia nato Gesù Cristo.


----------



## alenaro

Azazel81 said:


> Ricordiamoci anche che "anno zero" è anche l'anno nel quale si presume sia nato Gesù Cristo.



Una piccola correzione: non è che si presuma che sia nato Gesù nell'anno 0!
Gesù è nato, e a partire da questo evento si contano gli anni, almeno fra le popolazioni cristiane.


----------



## Azazel81

alenaro said:


> Una piccola correzione: non è che si presuma che sia nato Gesù nell'anno 0!
> Gesù è nato, e a partire da questo evento si contano gli anni, almeno fra le popolazioni cristiane.


 
Ho scritto che "si presume" sia nato in quell'anno perché in realtà ci sono dibatti al riguardo e tesi secondo le quali Gesù sarebbe nato nell'anno che noi contiamo come anno 3. Poi è ovvio che la nostra datazione parte da 0 con il riferimento della sua nascita... ma rimane questo dubbio nel conteggio. 

In ogni caso mi pare una discussione superflua. Si dice anno zero perché si contano gli anni da quell'anno. Che poi Gesù sia nato nell'anno 0 o nel 3 non penso che stravolga le nostre vite.


----------



## alenaro

Azazel81 said:


> Ho scritto che "si presume" sia nato in quell'anno perché in realtà ci sono dibatti al riguardo e tesi secondo le quali Gesù sarebbe nato nell'anno che noi contiamo come anno 3. Poi è ovvio che la nostra datazione parte da 0 con il riferimento della sua nascita... ma rimane questo dubbio nel conteggio.
> 
> In ogni caso mi pare una discussione superflua. Si dice anno zero perché si contano gli anni da quell'anno. Che poi Gesù sia nato nell'anno 0 o nel 3 non penso che stravolga le nostre vite.



Sì, ma guarda che siamo qui per discutere di tutto e serenamente, il mio commento ero privo di qualunque acidità, mi sembra evidente. Vai più tranquilla e accetta le opinioni di tutti se espresse nei modi dovuti.
La storia di Gesù l'hai tirata fuori tu, inutile che poi dici "non penso che stravolga le nostre vite" solo perchè ti sei sentita punta.
A tout


----------



## deny80

effeundici said:


> Per me è la speranza dell'autore di poter iniziare l'era del dopo Berlusconi


 
 È possibile!


----------



## Azazel81

Concordo... e basta vedere chi sono i personaggi "ospiti" della trasmissione.  Chissà che non pensi di essere lui (il conduttore) il "salvatore" 

Comunque... mi sa che rischiamo il warning qui


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che il riferimento all'inizio di una uova era sia dovuto al fatto che la trasmissione è ricominciata dopo essere stata bandita per alcuni anni.


----------



## stella_maris_74

NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:

Amici, 
vi ricordo che il salotto del dibbbbattito politico e della critica televisiva è...
...ah già! In questo forum non c'è! 

Grazie a tutti: mi sembra che l'aspetto linguistico sia stato sufficientemente chiarito.


----------

